# DW Discount



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

hi, 

Im going to order:

1x Meguiars APC 1 Gallon
1x Meguiars Slide-Lock Detail Brush
1x Chemical Guys M-Seal 16oz 

just wondering if you have a discount code for DW members :thumb: 

Cheers
James


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi James, 

We dont actually offer discount codes any more and chose to show the price as the price we sell it at. This makes things less confusing when it comes to items like the Metabo's etc. 

HTH

Johnny


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

so we just get a flat rate discount


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> so we just get a flat rate discount


No... there is NO discount in favour of lower overall prices...


----------



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

thats no problem cheers pal just trying to get a bit more punch for my pound


----------

